# Uralt PC Tuning - Brauche euer Fachwissen!



## Sincerity (23. April 2020)

Hey Leute,

nach sehr langer Zeit in der ich überhaupt nichts mehr gezockt habe, wollte ich nun wieder anfangen. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass mein System komplett veraltet ist und selbst Spiele wie Assassins Creed Odyssey und Apex Legends teilweise den Chipsatz meines Prozessors nicht einmal mehr unterstützen. Jetzt möchte ich meinen PC aufrüsten und da ich mich in dem Gebiet kaum auskenne bin ich über jede professionelle Hilfe dankbar!

Mein Ziel ist es aktuelle Spiele auf hohen bis maximalen Details in Full HD zu spielen.

Mein System:

Windows 10
Mainboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. Crosshair IV Formula (AM3)
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1100T
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2GB
Arbeitspeicher: DDR 3 16 GB RAM

Mein Plan:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600 12nm / AMD Ryzen 3 3200G
Asus ROG Crosshair VI Hero (sofern mein Mainboard den Ryzen nicht unterstützt)
PowerColor Radeon RX 580 Red-Devil 8 GB

Mein Budget sind ca. 500€ ich hoffe man kann damit irgendetwas anfangen. Denke beim Mainboard ist so ein auf Gaming ausgelegtes vielleicht nicht unbedingt nötig. Eventuell reicht meins ja sogar noch, was ich allerdings bezweifle.

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lordac (23. April 2020)

Servus,

wenn dein Netzteil ähnlich alt ist wie die restlichen Komponenten, dann kann man für den neuen PC vermutlich nur noch das Gehäuse weiter nutzen.

Eine aktuelle CPU braucht natürlich auch ein entsprechend aktuellen Sockel, sowie Arbeitsspeicher.

Hier ein Vorschlag:

*CPU:* Ryzen 5 1600 [12nm]
*CPU-Kühler:* boxed
*Mainboard:* MSI B450M Pro-VDH Max
*RAM:* G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38
*Grafikkarte:* XFX RX 590 Fatboy
*Netzteil:* System Power 9 500W

So kostet der PC (inkl. der extra Versandkosten für die CPU) ~ 496,- Euro. Bei Mindfactory fallen keine zusätzlichen Kosten an, wenn du zwischen 0-6 Uhr bestellst.

Wie sieht es mit den Speichermedien aus? Eine SSD ist in jedem Fall ratsam, z.B. die Western Digital WD Blue 500GB.

Falls du den Schlüssel für das Betriebssystem brauchst, bekommst du ihn unter anderem hier recht günstig: Windows 10 Professional 64Bit

Die alten Teile würde ich so gut es geht bei ebay verkaufen, mit Ausnahme vom Netzteil, wenn es ebenso alt ist wie der Rest, dann gehört es in den Elektroschrottcontainer !

Gruß Lordac

P.S. Ein Mainboard ist eigentlich nie auf "Gaming" ausgelegt, was verstehst du darunter?


----------



## theoturtle (23. April 2020)

Hallo,

für aktuelle Spiele Full-HD solltest du über einen kompletten Neubau nachdenken. Fehlende SSE 4.x unterstützung des Phenom sind der Hauptgrund, warum aktuelles (in der Regel wegen dem Kopiertschutz) nicht mehr startet. Bai Austausch des Mainboards musst du ebenfalls neuen RAM holen, da aktuell DDR4 verwendet wird. Zudem würde ich dringend empfehlen ebenfalls in ein neues Netzteil zu investieren. Deines wird vermutlich schon so alt wie die anderen Komponenten sein? 

Was die Prozessoren angeht: Zum spielen den 1600  dem 3200G vorzuziehen. Empfehlenswert wenn vom Budget machbar dann aber Richtung Ryzen 5 3600 schielen. Dein aktuelles Board nimmt keine Ryzen CPUs auf, daher eine neues benötigt. Aber ich würde nicht in das inzwischen eher alte und zu teure Crosshair investieren.
Kommt natürlich auf die Ansprüche an, aber ein mittelklasse Board mit B450 Chipsatz (bsp. von MSI MAX-Serie) ist für unter 100€ zu haben und in der Regel volkommen ausreichend. 

Übrigens - Theads mit zusammenstellungen in deinem Budgetbereich gibt es auch schon eine ganze Menge. Da kann man sich auch orientieren.
Aber bestimmt wird sich noch jemand erbarmen und dir eine passende Konfig hier anbieten.


----------



## Sincerity (23. April 2020)

Moin,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! Ja, mein Arbeitsspeicher sowie das Netzteil sind genauso alt wie der Rest. Meine Festplatte hat 1TB Platz dazu habe ich noch eine externe mit 300 GB. Über eine SSD habe ich definitiv auch nachgedacht, hatte noch nie zuvor eine.

Unter Gaming Mainboard verstehe ich den Zusatz &#8222;Gaming&#8220; den die Corsair Mainboards meist tragen, was sich dahinter verbirgt weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Ich muss dann wahrscheinlich Windows komplett neu installieren, wenn ich die Hardware und Festplatte tausche, richtig? Kann ich dabei meine ganzen Dateien und Programme übernehmen oder muss ich die auch alle erneut installieren?


----------



## Lordac (23. April 2020)

Servus,

ohne eine SSD würde ich keinen PC mehr bauen!

Der Zusatz ist reines Marketing, es gibt natürlich Unterschiede bei den Mainboards, diese wirken sich aber nicht auf das Spiel aus.

Das Betriebssystem solltest du in jedem Fall neu installieren, ja. Wenn du wichtige Daten hast, würde ich die vorher auslagern, z.B. auf die externe Festplatte.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Sincerity (23. April 2020)

Verstehe, sehr gut zu wissen, danke. Würde da eine 500 GB SSD denn ausreichen? Der Speicherplatz ist ja relativ schnell voll, das merke ich selbst bei meiner 1TB Festplatte. Oder ist die SSD nur für das Betriebssystem sowie die einzelnen Spiele gedacht

Und wäre es empfehlenswert die komplette Hardware bei Mindfactory zu kaufen, oder sollte ich mich nach Preis Vergleichen richten


----------



## Lordac (23. April 2020)

Servus,

mehr Speicher ist natürlich besser, und bei 1TB ist der Preis/GB in der Regel besser wie bei kleineren Größen. Es kommt halt darauf an wie sehr du dein Budget noch erweitern kannst/möchtest, deshalb hab ich erst mal nur 500GB vorgeschlagen.

Neben dem Betriebssystem und den Programmen, sollten in jedem Fall die Spiele drauf. 

Ich würde die Preise bei Geizhals vergleichen, du kannst sie dort auch in den Warenkorb packen, und dir dann die günstigste Kaufoption suchen lassen.
In der Regel ist Mindfactory recht günstig, den Ryzen 5 1600 [12nm] haben sie derzeit aber scheinbar nicht auf Lager, zumindest taucht Mindfactory bei Geizhals da nicht auf.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

Sincerity schrieb:


> Verstehe, sehr gut zu wissen, danke. Würde da eine 500 GB SSD denn ausreichen? Der Speicherplatz ist ja relativ schnell voll, das merke ich selbst bei meiner 1TB Festplatte. Oder ist die SSD nur für das Betriebssystem sowie die einzelnen Spiele gedacht
> 
> Und wäre es empfehlenswert die komplette Hardware bei Mindfactory zu kaufen, oder sollte ich mich nach Preis Vergleichen richten



Du kannst neben der 500Gb Platte eine weitere nehmen und dort die Spiele installieren.
Ich persönlich bevorzuge es, Spiele von Windows zu trennen.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Deine vorhandenen HDDs kannst du natürlich weiter für Daten verwenden.



Sincerity schrieb:


> (sofern mein Mainboard den Ryzen nicht unterstützt)



Eine AM4 CPU braucht natürlich ein AM4-Board. AM3 ist ein ganz anderer Sockel.


----------



## Sincerity (23. April 2020)

Darf ich fragen, wieso du es bevorzugst die Spiele auf eine andere Festplatte zu installieren? Gerade die Ladezeiten sind doch durch die SSD schneller


----------



## Sincerity (23. April 2020)

Ich hatte über diese SSD nachgedacht

Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1)

Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob 500 GB nicht ausreichen würden. Wenn ich Filme usw. auf meiner normalen 1 TB Festplatte speichere. Hast du diesbezüglich Erfahrungen gemacht, ob der Platz schnell knapp wird?

Habe mir jetzt alles in den Mindfactory Warenkorb gelegt, aber dachte immer, dass eine Nvidia Grafikkarte denen von AMD überlegen ist. Ich hatte ja ziemlich lange eine GeForce und war damit eigentlich zufrieden nur sind die natürlich auch teurer. 

Angepeilt hätte ich dann die Asus Dual GeForce GTX 1660 Super Evo 6GByte. Oder meinst du, dass man bei Nvidia mehr für die Marke als für Leistung bezahlt? Die ist schließlich trotz derselben Gbyte Anzahl fast 100€ teurer.


----------



## Lordac (23. April 2020)

Servus,

eine GTX1660 Super ist schneller als die RX590 und braucht weniger Strom, dafür ist sie aber teurer.

Bei den nötigen neuen Komponenten und einem Budget von 500,- Euro, ist das nicht möglich, selbst die sinnvolle SSD ist schon darüber hinaus.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Lordac (23. April 2020)

Doppelter Beitrag.


----------



## Threshold (23. April 2020)

Sincerity schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wieso du es bevorzugst die Spiele auf eine andere Festplatte zu installieren? Gerade die Ladezeiten sind doch durch die SSD schneller



Meinst du jetzt mich?
Ich hab natürlich nur noch SSDs im Rechner.


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Die RX580 bzw. RX590 hat sogar mehr Grafikspeicher als die GTX1660-Klasse. Nvidia war da schon immer sehr geizig.


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Das stimmt, das Budget hatte ich vollkommen vergessen. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Mindfactory auch Ratenfinanzierung anbietet, habe mich nun für eine 1 TB SSD, den Ryzen 5 3200 und eine GTX1666 Super entschieden. Wenn ich nach 8 Jahren schon mal meinen Computer upgrade, sollte das auch ordentlich sein.

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe und Hilfe!


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Ratenzahlung lohnt sich nicht, da du dann für schon veraltete Hardware noch Raten und Zinsen zahlst.

Dazu ist für die Bonität ein krisensichererer Job nötig.

Wenn das Geld gerade nicht reicht, solltest du also besser sparen, statt einen Kredit aufzunehmen.

Wenn du es doch per Ratenzahlung machst, solltest du natürlich darauf achten, das die Raten immer pünktlich bezahlt werden, auch wenn gerade die Inkassogebühren reduziert werden. 
Bundesregierung will Schuldner vor zu hohen Inkassokosten schuetzen


----------



## theoturtle (24. April 2020)

SSD - ja. Ohne würde ich auch nicht mehr bauen.Windows (10 meiner meinung nach sinnvoll) und Arbeitsprogramme sollte man da auf jeden Fall draufpacken, ist ein unterschied wie Tag und Nacht beim Systemstart, Öffnen von Browser, eMail, Office und Co. Für mich reichen 500GB da aus. Den Großteil meiner Spiele - ich habe immer viele gleichzeitig installiert - habe ich mangels SSD Kapazität aber auch noch auf HDD laufen. So schlimm ist das für die meisten Spiele auch nicht. Die Ladezeiten würden kürzer auf SSD, aber wenn man mal drin (Spiel / Level geladen) ist läufts auch so angenehm. Soviel Zeit habe ich. Die WD-BLue ist da in meinen Augen gut, weil TLC statt QLC wie es aktuell oft der Fall ist. Und vom Preis her ebenfalls eine gute Wahl.

Für einfaches Full-HD Gaming würde ich noch eine RX580/590 der GTX1660 bezorzugen,, 8GB VRAM sind meiner Meinung für die Zukunft noch wichtiger als die direkte Leistung.
Und wie Lordac schon schrieb, das Budget wird jedenfalls etwas überschritten mit SSD dazu. Würde ich aber in Kauf nehmen. 


Ich finde Mindfactory als alleinigen Bezugspunkt die richtige Wahl, eigene Erfahrung. Wenn ich mal eine Retoure gemacht habe (waren in den ganzen Jahren glaube ich 2, einmal Defekt, einmal Produkt falsch bestellt) ging die Abwicklung bei mir reibungslos und zügig. Und so viel nimmt sich das vom Preis bei anderen oft nicht, meist sind viele Teile dort sehr günstig, der Aufschlag bei anderen Teilen gleicht dann den Stressfaktor und ggf. woanders anfallende Versandkosten wieder aus. Leider scheint es den Ryzen 5 1600 (12nm) nicht dort zu geben, ist komplett aus dem Portfolio verschwunden aktuell. 

Wenn du das Budget noch weiter erhöhen kannst - aktuell ist der Ryzen5 3600 wirklich noch eine gute Wahl. Ich habe mich vor einigen Monaten wegen dem Budget noch für den 2600er entschieden. Bin damit glücklich, da war der Preisunterschied aber auch noch etwas höher als jetzt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Wobei man auch diese M.2 SSD nehmen könnte:
Crucial P2 SSD 500GB ab &euro;' '70,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lordac (24. April 2020)

Servus,





Sincerity schrieb:


> ...habe mich nun den Ryzen 5 3200 und eine GTX1666 Super entschieden.


welche CPU und GPU meinst du genau ?!

Wenn du den PC nicht beruflich nutzt, würde ich auch keinen Ratenkauf machen, und lieber 1-2 Monate länger sparen.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ratenzahlung lohnt sich nicht, da du dann für schon veraltete Hardware noch Raten und Zinsen zahlst.
> 
> Dazu ist für die Bonität ein krisensichererer Job nötig.
> 
> ...



Ich arbeite meist von Zuhause aus und habe eigentlich immer mein geregeltes Einkommen. Aber die Raten die ich wählen würde, wären sowieso nur 6, ist die Hardware wirklich so schnell „veraltet“?

Bis ich das Geld zusammengespart hätte, gäbe es neue Hardware und ich müsste erneut Upgraden, was ich vermeiden wollte. Denn mein aktueller Computer ist quasi aus der Steinzeit und so laut wie ein Bergwerk, da muss also spätestens nächsten Monat ein Upgrade her und bis dahin habe ich keine 500€ zusammen. Die Grafikkarte und der Prozessor laufen ständig auf Hochtouren, habe schon Angst, dass mir das Ding um die Ohren fliegt.

Habe mir das mal ausgerechnet und würde für die 3 Hardware Teile durch die Zinsen insgesamt 15€ mehr zahlen. Bis auf Prozessor, Grafikkarte und SSD würde ich alles direkt bezahlen. SSD aber auch nur falls ich mich für die 1 TB Version entscheide, da ringe ich noch mit mir. Ratenzahlung geht ja erst ab 100€ Einzelwarenwert.


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Hier ein Vorschlag:
> *Grafikkarte:* XFX RX 590 Fatboy





theoturtle schrieb:


> Für einfaches Full-HD Gaming würde ich noch eine RX580/590 der GTX1660 bezorzugen,, 8GB VRAM sind meiner Meinung für die Zukunft noch wichtiger als die direkte Leistung.



Danke für euren Input, allerdings habe ich was die RX590 betrifft auf Mindfactory fast nur negative Rezensionen gelesen, sie sei extrem laut da die Lüfter kaum zu überhören wären, verbrauchen enorm viel Strom, sie läuft auf 80C heiß, bei 82C schmiert die Karte komplett ab etc. Das schreckt mich natürlich enorm ab, da ich keinen lauten und Instabilen PC mehr haben möchte.


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,welche CPU und GPU meinst du genau ?!
> 
> Wenn du den PC nicht beruflich nutzt, würde ich auch keinen Ratenkauf machen, und lieber 1-2 Monate länger sparen.
> 
> Gruß Lordac



Du hast Recht, werde lieber sparen. Es können ja immer unvorhergesehene Kosten auf einen zukommen und wenn man dann noch unnötige Raten für Hardware zahlen muss ist das suboptimal. Wollte nur meinen Steinzeit PC so schnell wie möglich upgraden, da das nach 8 Jahren wirklich Zeit wird, ich das in nächster Zeit nur einmal tun möchte und ich bei der Lautstärke/Auslastung langsam Angst habe, dass der mir um die Ohren fliegt.

Bei dem Ryzen Prozessor bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es sich wirklich lohnt einen Ryzen 5 - 3600 anstatt einen Ryzen 5 1600/2600 zu nehmen. Sind ja im Endeffekt nur ein paar GHz Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Der  Ryzen 3600 hat die neuere Architektur. Kannst du ja in den Benchmarks sehen, ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist. 

Du könntest auch erstmal eine günstigere SSD mit 250 oder 500 GB fürs System nehmen und später dann noch eine 500-1TB SSD für Spiele nachkaufen.

Bloß den RAM solltest du jetzt direkt in der nächsten Zeit kaufen, da wird dieses Jahr ein Preisanstieg erwatet.


----------



## Lordac (24. April 2020)

Servus,

bei den Ryzen 3xxx-CPUs wurden die Instuktionen pro Zyklus deutlich verbessert, da ist man nun nah an Intel dran, welche in diesem Bereich lange schier uneinholbar schienen.

Es lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach schon, wenn man nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchte, macht man mit dem Ryzen 5 1600 [12nm] aber auch nichts falsch.

Du kannst nach einem Test zur "Fatboy" suchen, Rezensionen sind nicht immer hilfreich, weil sich meist nur diejenigen melden, welche nicht zufrieden sind.

Dann noch ein Tipp der Firm halber, den "Bearbeiten"-Knopf hast du ja gefunden, damit lassen sich Mehrfachbeiträge vermeiden !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Die IPC bei Ryzen 4000 ist sogar leicht höher als bei Intel. Die liegen im SingleThread nur noch durch den höheren Takt ein paar Prozent weiter vorne.


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> bei den Ryzen 3xxx-CPUs wurden die Instuktionen pro Zyklus deutlich verbessert, da ist man nun nah an Intel dran, welche in diesem Bereich lange schier uneinholbar schienen.
> 
> Du kannst nach einem Test zur "Fatboy" suchen, Rezensionen sind nicht immer hilfreich, weil sich meist nur diejenigen melden, welche nicht zufrieden sind.





DKK007 schrieb:


> Der  Ryzen 3600 hat die neuere Architektur. Kannst du ja in den Benchmarks sehen, ob dir das den Aufpreis wert ist.



Danke euch beiden! Da ich zukunftsorientiert Upgraden möchte, werde ich einfach noch etwas für den Ryzen 5 3600 & eine 1TB Crucial SSD sparen und mir dann die ganzen Hardware Komponenten auf einmal kaufen. 

Zur Fatboy lese ich mir noch Testberichte durch (in denen, die ich gelesen habe wurde sie immer als extrem Laut und sehr Strom fressend bezeichnet), aber ich denke ich bevorzuge 8GB gegenüber den 6GB der Super 1600 auch. Falls die Fatboy wirklich soviele Probleme verursacht, muss ich mich im Zweifelsfall für eine Sapphire Radeon RX590 Nitro+ entscheiden, dazu habe ich bisher nichts schlechtes gehört.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Mit den Nitros macht man nichts falsch. Hab die 380X Nitro durch eine RX580 Nitro+ ersetzt und die wird in Kürze durch eine RX5700 Nitro+ SE ersetzt.


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Die Nitro ist natürlich auch 40€ teurer, aber wenn ich nach so langer Zeit schon upgrade soll es sich auch lohnen. Die Fatboy wird einfach in jedem Testbericht den ich finden konnte als Extrem laut und Strom fressend bezeichnet.


----------



## Lordac (24. April 2020)

Servus,

die RX590-Modelle von Sapphire sind recht teuer, da würde ich dann eine GTX1660 Super kaufen, 6GB VRAM hin- oder her.

Falls du dein Budget noch weiter ausdehnst..., bietet sich für den Ryzen 5 3600 optional ein besserer CPU-Kühler wie z.B. der Brocken ECO Advanced an.

Der hat eine höhere Kühlleistung was dem Boost-Takt zugute kommt, und geht dabei leiser zu Werke!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> die RX590-Modelle von Sapphire sind recht teuer, da würde ich dann eine GTX1660 Super kaufen, 6GB VRAM hin- oder her.
> 
> ...



Das verwirrt mich jetzt, ich dachte die 2 GB machen in Zukunft einen großen Unterschied? Wieso sollte ich dann bei dem gleichen Preis die Super 1660 der RX590 Nitro vorziehen

Danke für den Tipp, hatte den „be quiet! Pure Rock Tower Kühler“ im Sinn, da der Ryzen 5 3600 mit dem eingebauten Kühler sehr laut sein soll.


----------



## Lordac (24. April 2020)

Servus,

 die GTX1660 Super ist ca. 17% schneller als die RX590 *klick*

Je nachdem wie der VRAM vom jeweiligen Spiel und den Einstellungen genutzt wird, ist weniger Menge natürlich ein Nachteil.
Bei FHD sehe ich das aber noch nicht so problematisch.

Die CPU-Kühler von be quiet! sind oft relativ teuer im Bezug auf ihre Leistung, als Ausnahme sehe ich da nur den Dark Rock Pro 4.
Dazu kommt das sie den Trend mit asymmetrisch gestalteten Kühltürmen völlig verschlafen haben, so kann es hier und da zu Einschränkungen bei den RAM-Modulen und/oder bei Vollbestückung der RAM-Bänke geben.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## theoturtle (24. April 2020)

Das mit dem VRAM ist immer so eine Sache und kommt auch ein wenig auf den User an würde ich sagen.
Meine persönliche Meinung war bei den Karten - 2 GB mehr VRAM sind wichtiger. Ich selbst upgrade nur selten und wenn es notwendig ist. Meine Erfahrung (erste 3D Karte war eine ATI Rage II mit 2 MB) hat mir für mich persönlich gezeigt, dass VRAM oft wichtiger ist als Leistung. Wenn der VRAM verbraucht ist und damit mehr ausgelagert wird bricht eine Karte von der Leistung her stärker ein, sodass eine "langsamere" Karte dann eine bessere Bildrate bietet wenn sie mehr Speicher zur Verfügung hat. (Details wie Speicheranbindung, Takt etc. mal aussen vor gelassen - wir reden ja jetzt nicht über 64Bit Anbindung oder so.)
Andere kaufen die Karten für 1-2 Jahre und da ist die Leistung wohl entscheidender. Danach wird wieder eine neue Generation erworben. Den Luxus habe ich mir noch nie geleistet. Man muss halt Prioritäten setzen.

Stimmen die Pros mir soweit zu ?

Aber ich bin auch nur ein Mensch, allgemeingültig ist die Aussage damit nicht, mein Wissen ist begrenzt und basiert auch viel auf eigener Erfahrung. Andere haben da auch teils mehr durchblick.

LG, Turtle


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Ich hab bei meiner 1050ti 4 GiB auch in Division 2 den Speichermangel gemerkt. Beim Start in der Basis gab es etwa 30 Sekunden deutlich ruckler. 
FPS lagen danach bei etwa 35-40. 

Mit der 1660S sind bei gleichen Grafikeinstellungen die Ruckler weg und es liegen die begrenzten 75 FPS stabil an. Auch das 4 GiB zu wenig waren, hatte sich bestätigt, jetzt sind 4,8 GiB belegt (gleiche Settings).  

Die Entscheidung für die 1660S fiel in diesem Fall aber hauptsächlich wegen des geringem Stromverbrauchs.
System braucht beim Falten wie mit der 1050ti weiterhin 260W, im Spielen sind es jetzt bis zu 300W.
Da muss ich mir dann also auch gar keine Gedanken über UV oder Senkung des Powerlimits machen, wie ich erst überlegt hatte, weil die Karte 125W TDP hat und damit 50W mehr als die 1050ti. 
Durch die 3 Lüfter bleibt die aber auch sehr kühl und liegt beim Falten unter 60°C.


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> grundsätzlich hat die GTX1660 Super mehr Leistung als die RX590.
> 
> Je nachdem wie der VRAM vom jeweiligen Spiel und den Einstellungen genutzt wird, ist weniger Menge natürlich ein Nachteil.
> Bei FHD sehe ich das aber noch nicht so problematisch.
> ...



Verstehe, ich konnte auf Mindfactory nur einen Preis Unterschied von 1€ feststellen, bin jedoch auch kein Profi. 

Bei der 1660 Super gibt's viele Hersteller, habe da einfach die günstigste genommen. Kannst du dir meinen Warenkorb eventuell mal anschauen und ein kurzes Feedback geben ob alles so passt? 

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de

Was die SSD angeht, werde ich erstmal eine 500 GB nehmen und dann schauen ob mir der Platz für das System, Programme sowie Spiele reicht. Da kann man ja jederzeit eine zweite kaufen. 

Das ist übrigens mein Gehäuse, denke da sollte genug Platz für alle Komponenten vorhanden sein.

Silverstone SST-RV01B-W USB3.0 Raven Big-Tower - schwa…


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Sincerity schrieb:


> Verstehe, ich konnte auf Mindfactory nur einen Preis Unterschied von 1€ feststellen, bin jedoch auch kein Profi.
> 
> Was die Grafikkarte angeht, bin ich niemand der alle 1-2 Jahre seinen Computer upgraded, dachte da machen die 2 GB mehr Sinn als die erhöhte Leistung.
> 
> ...



Kannst du so eintüten. Die Grafikkarte reicht auch völlig aus.


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Was die Grafikkarte angeht, bin ich niemand der alle 1-2 Jahre seinen Computer upgraded, dachte da machen die zusätzlichen 2 GB VRAM mehr Sinn als die erhöhte Leistung. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur die GTX 770 mit 2 GB und mich bei Spielen daher mit 30 FPS auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen abgefunden.

Kann mir da ein Profi mal erklären wieso in dem Punkt selbst die Super 1660 der RX590 Nitro vorzuziehen ist? Wäre ultra nett, habe schon etliche Tests durchgelesen aber nichts dazu gefunden


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Ob du nun die Nvidia oder die AMD nimmst, macht jetzt keinen Unterschied. Solange du z.B. auf Full Hd spielst, reichen die 6GB der Nvidia auch.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Die 1660S ist natürlich schneller.
Was keiner sagen kann, wie sich die Nutzung des Grafikspeichers durch hochaufgelöste Texturen entwickelt (insb. mit den neuen Konsolen), wenn wir schon mal bei der Annahme bleiben, das du weiterhin in FullHD spielst. 
Aktuell ist die 1660S aber aktuell 19% schneller als die 590.
Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2020: GPU-Vergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## Sincerity (24. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ob du nun die Nvidia oder die AMD nimmst, macht jetzt keinen Unterschied. Solange du z.B. auf Full Hd spielst, reichen die 6GB der Nvidia auch.



Verstehe, dann wirds die Super 1660. Mag Nvidia bei Grafikkarten mehr, hatte früher AMD.

Mindfactory bietet auch einen Prozessor-, Kühler- & Arbeitsspeicher- Montageservice für 39€ an und meint, dass man dabei schnell viel falsch machen kann wenn man es auf eigene Faust versucht. Habe natürlich Angst etwas kaputt zu machen da das nicht durch die Gewährleistung abgedeckt ist. Sollte ich diesen also in Anspruch nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (24. April 2020)

Sincerity schrieb:


> Mindfactory bietet auch einen Prozessor-, Kühler- & Arbeitsspeicher- Montageservice für 39€ an und meint, dass man dabei schnell viel falsch machen kann wenn man es auf eigene Faust versucht. Habe natürlich Angst etwas kaputt zu machen, sollte ich diesen also in Anspruch nehmen?



Die bauen dir keinen extra Kühler drauf.
So schwer ist das mit dem Zusammenbau nicht. Das kriegst du sicher hin.
Einfach ins Handbuch schauen. Und wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du sie hier stellen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Und wenn  was nicht passt, erst noch mal ins Handbuch schauen und keine Gewalt anwenden.


----------



## Sincerity (8. Mai 2020)

So, habe nun genug Geld zusammen um mir alle Hardware Komponenten ohne Raten Zahlung zu kaufen. Allerdings ist das be quiet! System Power 9 500W mittlerweile nicht mehr bei Mindfactory verfügbar. 

Kann ich bei meinem geplanten Setup auch ein Netzteil mit 450 Watt nehmen, oder sollten es mehr sein?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2020)

Du kannst das Seasonic nehmen.
500 Watt Seasonic Core GC 500 Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

Oder das L11 400W. Reicht für die 1660S locker aus. 
be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '54,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 400W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '63,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sincerity (8. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst das Seasonic nehmen.
> 500 Watt Seasonic Core GC 500 Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de



Und wie sieht es bei dem Kühler für den Ryzen 5 3600 aus? Habe gehört, dass der be quiet! Pure Rock am besten sein soll. Generell die Marke Be Quiet bei Netzteil und Kühler, der ist jedoch auf Mindfactory auch nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## Sincerity (8. Mai 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder das L11 400W. Reicht für die 1660S locker aus.
> be quiet! Pure Power 11 400W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'54,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM 400W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;'*'63,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



Hm, das ist genauso teuer wie das 500 Watt Netzteil und auch nicht bei Mindfactory verfügbar. Müsste das Netzteil und den Prozessor Kühler sonst bei Alternate bestellen, wäre denk ich auch nicht so schlimm


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2020)

Musst du halt da kaufen, wo das zu bekommen ist. Ist aktuell schwer.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2020)

Ober bei Cyberport, auch wenn die aktuell halt nur versenden und die Stores zu sind.

Bei meinem E11 550W Pt hatte es auch ein paar Tage länger gedauert.


----------



## Lordac (8. Mai 2020)

Servus,





Sincerity schrieb:


> Habe gehört, dass der be quiet! Pure Rock am besten sein soll.


ich würde den Brocken ECO Advanced für den Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen.

Mit Hilfe des "Bearbeiten"-Knopfes kannst du deine Beiträge nachträglich bearbeiten, so vermeidet man z.B. doppelte !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2020)

Du kannst dir auch den Brocken 3 kaufen. Die Frage ist halt immer, wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst. Beim Kühler würde ich persönlich immer einen guten wählen, denn 10€ mehr oder nicht sind verschmerzbar. Aber ein leiser Kühler ist im Idle echt Klasse.


----------



## Sincerity (9. Mai 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,ich würde den Brocken ECO Advanced für den Ryzen 5 3600 nehmen.
> 
> Mit Hilfe des "Bearbeiten"-Knopfes kannst du deine Beiträge nachträglich bearbeiten, so vermeidet man z.B. doppelte !
> 
> Gruß Lordac



Aus welchem Grund würdest du den Broken ECO advanced dem Pure rock vorziehen? Nur wegen der anderen Form, da Platz sparender?



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dir auch den Brocken 3 kaufen. Die Frage ist halt immer, wie viel Geld du ausgeben willst. Beim Kühler würde ich persönlich immer einen guten wählen, denn 10€ mehr oder nicht sind verschmerzbar. Aber ein leiser Kühler ist im Idle echt Klasse.



Vom Preis her tun die sich ja beide nichts, ca. 3€ Unterschied. Mittlerweile liegt mein Budget bei 800€, mehr möchte ich jedoch wirklich nicht ausgeben. 

Der Warenkorb auf Mindfactory ist derzeit mit allen Hardware Komponenten bei 716€ + die 55€ für das BeQuiet System Power 9 500W Netzteil von Alternate oder Caseking. Da bin ich aber noch am überlegen, ob ich einfach wie von dir empfohlen das Seasonic nehme, damit ich alles zusammen auf Mindfactory bestellen kann.

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de


----------



## Lordac (9. Mai 2020)

Servus,

der Pure Rock oder der aktuellere Pure Rock 2 haben eine TDP-Klassifizierung von 150 Watt, der Brocken ECO Advanced eine von 170 Watt, es hat also mehr Kühlleistung.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2020)

Wobei die TDP-Einstufung der Hersteller selbst macht. 

Ich gehe da eher nach der Zahl der Heatpipes und einem möglichst hohen Gewicht, was entsprechend viel Material zur Wärmeaufnahme bedeutet.


----------



## Threshold (9. Mai 2020)

Lordac schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> der Pure Rock oder der aktuellere Pure Rock 2 haben eine TDP-Klassifizierung von 150 Watt, der Brocken ECO Advanced eine von 170 Watt, es hat also mehr Kühlleistung.
> 
> Gruß Lordac



Der Arctic hat auch 150 Watt TDP, aber das kaufe ich denen nicht ab.
Arctic Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 ab &euro;' '24,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Sincerity (11. Mai 2020)

Ich wollte mich nochmal bei allen bedanken, die mir als Anfänger hier mit Rat und Tat zur Seite standen. Habe nun alle Teile bestellt und warte auf die Lieferung. &#128522;

Nach 8 Jahren ohne PC Upgrade, mit dem akzeptieren von 30 FPS auf mittleren Grafik Einstellungen in Games und gelegentlichen Rucklern, ist das für mich ein großer Schritt. Danke!


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die bauen dir keinen extra Kühler drauf.
> So schwer ist das mit dem Zusammenbau nicht. Das kriegst du sicher hin.
> Einfach ins Handbuch schauen. Und wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du sie hier stellen.



Ich habe die Hardware eingebaut und alle Kabel verbunden, jedoch startet der PC nicht. Es passiert einfach gar nichts. Bin etwas verzweifelt, weil ich keine Ahnung von dem ganzen habe und nicht weiß wie ich jetzt herausfinden soll, woran es liegt. Habe höchstens in der Vergangenheit mal die Grafikkarte oder den Ram gewechselt, aber das wars auch schon. Jetzt nach 7 Stunden Arbeit, geht er nicht einmal an


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Hast du den EPS Stecker angeschlossen?
Das ist die Stromversorgung für die CPU. Der 8 Pin Anschluss am CPU Sockel.


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du den EPS Stecker angeschlossen?
> Das ist die Stromversorgung für die CPU. Der 8 Pin Anschluss am CPU Sockel.



Ja, habe ich. Habe alle angeschlossen. Würde ein Bild hochladen, wenn das irgendwie ginge


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Bilder kannst du hochladen.
Dazu musst du bei der Texteingabe auf Erweitert klicken.
Dann nach unten scrollen und auf Anhänge klicken. Da kannst du dann Bilder hochladen.


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Irgendwie kann ich Bilder nur hochladen, wenn ich Beiträge bearbeite.. Ich bin am Handy, da mein PC ja nicht mehr funktioniert. Habe zum besseren Überblick auch mal die Grafikkarte entfernt


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Ich steig da gar nicht durch.
Was ist das denn für ein Case?
Und bei dem Kabelsalat hab ich leider echt nicht den Durchblick.
Klemm mal alles ab. Dann steckst du nur die Kabel an, die du wirklich brauchst. alles andere lässt du weg.
Leuchten wenigstens die LEDs aufm Mainboard? Netzteil auch eingeschaltet?


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich steig da gar nicht durch.
> Was ist das denn für ein Case?
> Und bei dem Kabelsalat hab ich leider echt nicht den Durchblick.
> Klemm mal alles ab. Dann steckst du nur die Kabel an, die du wirklich brauchst. alles andere lässt du weg.
> Leuchten wenigstens die LEDs aufm Mainboard? Netzteil auch eingeschaltet?



Das Netzteil ist natürlich angeschaltet, ja. Das Gehäuse ist ein Raven und die Kabel habe ich schon so gut es ging zusammengebunden, die vom Netzteil sind extrem dick

Auf dem Mainboard leuchten keine LEDs


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Dann scheint da nicht mal Strom anzukommen. 
Könnte ein Kurzschluss sein. Abstandshalter im Case verbaut?
Oder die Blende ragt in die USB Ports hinten am Panel rein. Da kannst du auch mal schauen.
Hast du noch ein anderes Netzteil zum Testen liegen?


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Abstandhalter sind unter dem Mainboard verbaut

Habe mein altes Netzteil noch hier, das ist allerdings aus der Steinzeit

Was genau meinst du mit Blende?

Hier sind Fotos des CPU, RAM und USB/Sata/LED Anschluss Bereichs


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Nein, ich meine die Blende außen. wo du am Mainboard die USB Geräte anschließt wie Maus und Tastatur.


Du kannst ja mal das alte Netzteil ausprobieren. Ansonsten würde ich noch mal alles zerlegen und genau schauen, ob da nicht ein Fehler passiert ist.
Wird meines Erachtens sicher nur eine Kleinigkeit sein. 
Hörst du denn ein Klicken oder so vom Netzteil, wenn du den rechner starten willst?


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die Blende außen. wo du am Mainboard die USB Geräte anschließt wie Maus und Tastatur.
> 
> 
> Du kannst ja mal das alte Netzteil ausprobieren. Ansonsten würde ich noch mal alles zerlegen und genau schauen, ob da nicht ein Fehler passiert ist.
> ...



Es gab beim zusammen bauen Kabel für die ich nirgendwo eine Erklärung fand, ich bin wie gesagt extrem neu in dem ganzen und habe noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut. War überfordert mit den ganzen Kabeln und saß 7 Stunden dran. 

Ich höre gar nichts vom Netzteil, wenn ich den Rechner starten möchte, das ist das komische als ob es nicht angeschlossen wäre aber die CPU und APX Stecker sind beide am Mainboard

Das hier sind zb. Stecker wo ich nicht weiß wohin damit.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Das ist ein Molex Stecker. Kommt der vom Case?


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ein Molex Stecker. Kommt der vom Case?



Denke ja, er führt zu dem Power und reset Knopf oben am Case. Jedoch geht der PC jetzt plötzlich an, wo ich den Stecker aus dem Molex Anschluss herausgezogen habe


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Also. Du hast auf dem Bild ein Stecker und den Anschluss, wo so ein Stecker eingesteckt wird.
Hast du dir gerade eben auseinander gezogen oder sind die beide nicht angesteckt?


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Die sind jetzt beide nirgendwo mehr ran gesteckt, dafür geht der PC nun an. Vorher als der Anschluss mit dem Netzteil verbunden war, ging er nicht an. Verstehe ich nicht, für irgendetwas müssen die ja da sein..


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2020)

Startet der Rechner also jetzt normal und du kommst ins bios?


----------



## Sincerity (22. Mai 2020)

Er startet zwar, jedoch habe ich kein Bild, also der Bildschirm ist schwarz


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2020)

Das ist echt blöd.
Hast du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen?
Was ist, wenn du den Monitor vom Stromnetz nimmst und ihn dann wieder einschaltest? Geht er dann wieder aus oder kriegt er ein Signal?


----------



## Sincerity (23. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist echt blöd.
> Hast du eine andere Grafikkarte zum Testen?
> Was ist, wenn du den Monitor vom Stromnetz nimmst und ihn dann wieder einschaltest? Geht er dann wieder aus oder kriegt er ein Signal?



Mein Monitor blinkt und sagt „Leitung nicht angeschlossen“ wenn er vom PC abgekabelt ist. Zum testen hätte ich höchstens meine alte GTX 770. Aber die Grafikkarte kann ja eigentlich nicht defekt sein, die ist nagelneu


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2020)

Trotzdem mal testen. Du musst halt herausfinden, was genau los ist.


----------



## Sincerity (23. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem mal testen. Du musst halt herausfinden, was genau los ist.



Habe die alte Grafikkarte eingebaut, mit der kommt auch kein Bild. Habe allerdings noch ein Kabel gefunden das der Grafikkarte beilag und weiß nicht wohin damit, eventuell hat es ja damit etwas zu tun

Es war mein Fehler, ich habe das HDMI Kabel meines Bildschirms an den Anschluss am Mainboard anstatt dem der Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Jetzt nachdem ich das korrigiert habe, geht der Bildschirm und ich komme ins BIOS


----------



## DKK007 (23. Mai 2020)

^ Das ist ein Adapter für alte Netzteile. Den brauchst du nicht.


----------



## Sincerity (23. Mai 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem mal testen. Du musst halt herausfinden, was genau los ist.



Also ich habe Windows nun auf der SSD neu installiert und bisher läuft alles 1A. Hoffe das bleibt so, danke für deine Hilfe!



DKK007 schrieb:


> ^ Das ist ein Adapter für alte Netzteile. Den brauchst du nicht.



Danke, gut zu wissen. Dachte ich hätte irgendwas übersehen, ich hab das zusammenbauen eines Computers definitiv unterschätzt..


----------



## Threshold (23. Mai 2020)

Sincerity schrieb:


> Es war mein Fehler, ich habe das HDMI Kabel meines Bildschirms an den Anschluss am Mainboard anstatt dem der Grafikkarte angeschlossen. Jetzt nachdem ich das korrigiert habe, geht der Bildschirm und ich komme ins BIOS



Das kann jedem passieren. Mach dir nichts draus, immerhin läuft es jetzt.



Sincerity schrieb:


> Also ich habe Windows nun auf der SSD neu installiert und bisher läuft alles 1A. Hoffe das bleibt so, danke für deine Hilfe!



Das freut mich. 



Sincerity schrieb:


> Danke, gut zu wissen. Dachte ich hätte irgendwas übersehen, ich hab das zusammenbauen eines Computers definitiv unterschätzt..



Ja, du musst da echt Geduld haben und jeden Schritt planen. Und wenn du irgendwas nicht genau weißt, immer nachfragen. Fragen kostet nichts und aus Fehlern lernt man.
Und ich sagte ja, dass es nur eine Kleinigkeit ist, damit es läuft.


----------

